# Names Versions



## ronanpoirier

I saw the other topic about typical names and I thought about the "translation" of a name to another language. I know it's not really a translation, it's a version of the same name in that language. I.e Mary (English) and Marie (French). I've seen the same happening to surnames i.e. Pereira (Portuguese) and Poirier (French).
So I'd like to know some versions to popular names in your languages (I'm already adding the Portuguese version):

Mary - Maria
Peter - Pedro
John - João
Joseph - José
Daisy - Margarida (but some people name their daughters "Deise", according to the names' sound in English)
Susan - Susana
George - Jorge
Matthew - Mateus
William - Guilherme
James - Tiago
Francis - Francisco

If you wanna add another name, be free! See ya, people!


----------



## JimPojke

About James (Tiago) Is this also for "Jaime" in spanish?


----------



## diegodbs

María
Pedro 
Juan
José
Margarita
Susana
Jorge
Mateo
Guillermo
Jaime-Santiago-Jacobo-Diego
Francisco

Jaime-Santiago-Jacobo-Diego, all of them have the same origin.


----------



## Sofia29

Sophia/Sophie/Sofia/Sofía


----------



## ronanpoirier

Sofia29
Please, tell the language of the name!  I believe the ones you posted are _English/French/Portuguese - Italian/Spanish_


----------



## natasha2000

Here are the names in Serbian/Croatian:



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Mary - Maria - Marija (reading like Mariya)
> Peter - Pedro -Petar
> John - João - Jovan - Ivan (Jovan is Serbian version, Ivan Croatian, which of course does not mean that there are no Jovans in Croatia or Ivans in Serbia, Their respective female versions, too. Jovana and Ivana)
> Joseph - José - Josif, Josip (more Croatian, a very few Josifs and Josips in Serbia)
> Daisy - Margarida (but some people name their daughters "Deise", according to the names' sound in English) - Margareta (not very usual in Serbia) (PS: There is also English name Margaret)
> Susan - Susana - Suzana
> George - Jorge - Đorđe (Đ/đ read as G in George)
> Matthew - Mateus - Mateja, Matija (j read as y)
> William - Guilherme -
> James - Tiago - Đura
> Francis - Francisco - Franja (read nj like ñ in Spanish (Fraña) - very old name used in Croatia, I don't think anyone calles their child like this. No Franjas in Serbia, for sure) Frane, too, but also in Croatia.


 
Some more (the first one is in Spanish):
Lazarus - Lazar (this one is rare in other languages, in Serbian is very usual one)
Andrés - Andreja, Andrija
Pedro - Pavle
Nicolas - Nikola (Male name, since I heard that in Germany it is female name) Female version would be Nikoleta
Angels, Angeles -Anđelka, Anđa
Rosa - Ruža (Ž like J in French J'taime or Portugese Joao)
Daniela - Danijela (more rare in its male version but there are some Danijels too
Estéban - Stavan, Stefan
Marcos - Marko
Alejandro - Aleksandar (and its female version: Aleksandra)
Alejo (Aleix in Catalan) - Aleksa
Blanca - Snežana (meaning white as a snow - sneg - snow)

Right now I cannot remember for William, but I am sure it exists. If I remember, I will add it.

Cheers!

NOTE: In Serbian/Croatian everything is read as if it is written. One letter one sound. 
J is always read as Y.


----------



## maxiogee

In Irish (as Gaeilge)

Mary - Maire
Peter - Peadar
John - Séan
Joseph - Seósamh
Daisy <— unknown as a forename here
Susan - Siobhán
George - Seoirse
Matthew - Mattiu
William - Liam
James - Séamus
Francis - Prionsius


----------



## jinti

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Susan - Siobhán


 
I thought Siobhán was Joan.


----------



## maxiogee

jinti said:
			
		

> I thought Siobhán was Joan.



Maybe it is. We tend not to translate people's names here.
If you are given "Siobhán" at birth, than you keep that.
I can only get one hit each on Google when I type in "*Irish for Joan*" and  "*Irish for Susan*".
Both hits give "Siobhán"


----------



## gato2

En Catalan algunos varian un poco


			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> María-Maria
> Pedro - Pere
> Juan - Joan
> José -Josep
> Margarita - Margarida
> Susana - Susanna
> Jorge - Jordi
> Mateo - Mateu
> Guillermo - Guillem
> Jaime-Santiago-Jacobo-Diego - Jaume- Santiago- Didac
> Francisco - Francesc
> 
> Jaime-Santiago-Jacobo-Diego, all of them have the same origin.


----------



## Outsider

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Jaime-Santiago-Jacobo-Diego, all of them have the same origin.


There was an earlier thread in the forum about them, "James": is it Hernán or Diego?



			
				jinti said:
			
		

> I thought Siobhán was Joan.


Here's a list of Irish names.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

Elizabeth (Liz, Lizzie, Eliza, Elisa, Beth,) 

I'm sure this one has many equivalents in other languages!

Tatz.

Ps. Would Lisa also derive from Elizabeth??


----------



## gato2

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Elizabeth (Liz, Lizzie, Eliza, Elisa, Beth,)
> 
> I'm sure this one has many equivalents in other languages!
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Ps. Would Lisa also derive from Elizabeth??


 

En español es Isabel


----------



## Outsider

Speaking of Elizabeth and Isabel, Translating names...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Natasha2000

Portuguese versions for the names you placed:

Lazarus -Lázaro
Andrés - André (Andréia for feminine)
Nicolas - Nicolas (Nicole for feminine)
Angels, Angeles - Ângelo (Ângela for feminine)
Rosa - Rosa (sometimes Roza)
Daniela - Daniela (daniel for masculine)
Estéban - Estevão
Marcos - Marcos
Alejandro - Alexandre (Alexandra for feminine) (X here sounds like English SH)
Alejo (Aleix in Catalan) - Alex (X here sounds like English X [ks])
Blanca - Branca (= white, feminine, sing.)


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Nicolas - Nicolas Or Nicolau
> 
> Marcos - Marcos Or Marco


Small additions.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider

Ya, I forgot about Nicolau! About Marco, I thought it was Italian only.


----------



## Outsider

It's a very common name in Portugal, moreso than Marcos.


----------



## ronanpoirier

*English - French*
Mary - Marie
Peter - Pierre
John - Jean
Daisy - Margarette?
Susan - Susanne
Francis - François?
Jane - Joanne

*Spanish - French
*Andrés - André
Rosa - Rose
Daniela - Danielle (daniel for masculine)
Estéban - Stevan?
Marcos - Marc
Alejo (Aleix in Catalan) - Alex?
Blanca - Blanche
Ana - Anne

*English - Portuguese
*Michel/Micheline - Miguel/Miguelina
Julie - Júlia
Jane - Joana
Caroline - Carolina
Paul - Paulo
Charles - Carlos
Ignatius - Inácio
Robert - Roberto
Victoria - Vitória
Rachel - Raquel
David - Davi

 

P.S.: Some names are writen in the same way in several languages... so just because I placed Charles in English, it doesn't mean it is not also Charles in French!


----------



## maxiogee

Outsider said:
			
		

> Here's a list of Irish names.



  Don't believe all you read on Wikipedia.

> Cú Chonnacht	............ Constantine
> Fearganainm ............. Ferdinand
> Giolla na Naomh ......... Nehemiah
> Maoileachlainn .......... Malachy
> Toirdhealbhach .......... Terence


Somebody's having a right laugh.

> Cú Chonnacht	............ The hound of Connaught
> Fearganainm ............. Man without a name
> Giolla na Naomh ......... Servant of the Saints
> Maoil*s*eachlainn ......... Malachy <— that may be a genuine typo
> Toirdhealbhach .......... Pursuit of poverty


----------



## ronanpoirier

Maxiogee,
couldn't those be the meaning of the names?

By the way, what do you know about Rónán? Does it mean _little seal_? And this _seal_ is the animmal or the one we use on letters?

*Irish - English - French*
Rónán - Ronan - Renan


----------



## Paulinne

Hi!! Some Chzech forms of these names:

Mary - Marie
Peter - Petr
John - Jan
Joseph - Josef
Daisy - I don't know anything that would fit..
Susan - Zuzana
George - Jiří
Matthew - Matěj (maybe... I am not sure about this name 
Francis - František

I hope it helps 

P.


----------



## maxiogee

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Maxiogee,
> couldn't those be the meaning of the names?



No.
Constantine was the Roman Emperor, he was not named after the westernmost province of Ireland!
Ferdinand apparently means "courageous traveller" or "ready traveller", nothing to do with being unnamed.
Nehemiah is a biblical name and predates the concept of saints.
Terence derives from a Roman family name.



> By the way, what do you know about Rónán? Does it mean _little seal_? And this _seal_ is the animmal or the one we use on letters?


I'm not familiar with *~án* as a suffix, but then my Irish is sadly lacking. *Rón* is indeed the Irish for the marine creature the seal, and I presume you are right about the meaning, but I'd need to do some ckecking to confirm it. The usual diminutive in Irish is *~ín* (pronounced "een) as in *poitín*. My Irish dictionary gives *~án* as a suffix meaning *~ane* - which doesn't help me as I cannot find that in my English dictionary except as a chemical suffix, such as methane etc. Now the old Irish were many things, but they were not noted for chemical matters! I'll ask around on Monday.


----------



## Henryk

Catalan: Enric 
Czech: Jindřich 
Danish: Henrik 
Dutch: Hendrik 
Esperanto: Henriko 
Estonian: Hendrik 
Finnish: Henri 
French: Henri 
German: Heinrich 
Hungarian: Henrik 
Italian: Enrico 
Latin: Henricus 
Luxemburgish: Heng 
Norwegian: Henrik 
Polish: Henryk 
Portuguese: Henrique 
Slovak: Henrich 
Spanish: Enrique, Henrio 
Swedish: Henrik 
Welsh: Harri


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Mary - Mariya
Peter - Piotr
John - Ivan or Ioann (the latter's considered to be old-fashioned now)
Joseph - Iosiph
Daisy - Margarita
Susan - Susanna
George - Georg
Matthew - Matvej
William - no equivalent
James - Iakov
Francis - no equivalent.
A note on pronunciation: in Russian words are generally pronounced according to their actual spelling. For example, 'Iakov' would be pronounced as [i'akov].

I myself was lucky: my name's Anna, and this name is more or less common in all (or almost all) European languages.


----------

